# Orvis is posting some nice things



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Finn is Orvis: Memory Foam Dog Beds / Dream Lounger Dog Bed -- Orvis

Here is Tally: http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=9R92
http://www.orvis.com/store/product....3&group_id=10576&cat_id=10577&subcat_id=10578


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> A great song
> 
> Touching, Celebratory Song About the Loss of a Dog
> 
> ...


 
I will never forget watching Jimmy Stewart reading that poem on Johnny Carson. I was about 15 then, and it brought me to tears too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I remember watching it when it first aired too. I cried the first time I saw it and yet again just now. RIP Jimmy and Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jimmy Stewart*

I remember Jimmy Stewart reading the poem on Johnny Carson and I cried!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I had not heard this before. Really caused me to cry. Such an honest poem from Jimmy. Does anyone know if his Beau was a golden retriever? Jimmy seemed like the kind of man that would have a golden.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> I had not heard this before. Really caused me to cry. Such an honest poem from Jimmy. Does anyone know if his Beau was a golden retriever? Jimmy seemed like the kind of man that would have a golden.


Yes, Beau was a golden. Scroll down on this page and you'll see that he had a few goldens in his lifetime.

Golden Retrievers with Celebrity (Moms and Dads) - Q to S


----------

